# Протрузии диска и постоянные головокружения



## Улыбка (2 Ноя 2015)

Добрый день.
Меня зовут Ирина, мне 33 года, вес - 75 кг, рост - 171 см.
В настоящее время беспокоят постоянные головокружения. Началось с сентября 2015 г.: резко закружилась голова и поднялось давление до 140/100. Около двух недель принимала таблетки диротон 5 мг для снижения давления. Давление нормализовалось, головокружение тоже практически прошло.
И вот 20 октября проснулась и начались снова головокружения. В положении стоя и в движении ощущение "качания пола", в положении лежа голова тоже кружится. На левый бок поворачиваться совсем не могу, очень сильно кружится голова.
Сейчас заканчиваю делать уколы Мексидол 4 мл в/м (10 дней), пью бетасерк.
Голова кружится и стоя, и во время ходьбы и при поворотах головы, и лежа.

Проведенные исследования: узи сосудов - кровоток не нарушен, небольшая извитость в 1 сегменте.
МРТ головного мозга и ШОП - снимки размещены в альбомах.

Помогите, пожалуйста, в каком направлении мне двигаться и как избавиться от головокружений.
Спасибо огромное.


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2015)

*Улыбка*, Ирина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Улыбка (2 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо!


La murr написал(а):


> *Улыбка*, Ирина, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
> Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> ...


----------



## doclega (2 Ноя 2015)

Не открывается часть снимков.
1) Сосуды вы исключили и V образования ГМ.
2) проверить вестибулярный аппарат(Конс. ЛОР- врача)
3) Консультация врача - кардиолога (гиперт . криз?)
4) конс. невролога.


----------



## AIR (2 Ноя 2015)

У меня на планшете снимки не увеличиваются. .. Приходится ли долго и часто сидеть,  в том числе за компьютером? Можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .


----------



## Улыбка (2 Ноя 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> Не открывается часть снимков.
> 1) Сосуды вы исключили и V образования ГМ.
> 2) проверить вестибулярный аппарат(Конс. ЛОР- врача)
> 3) Консультация врача - кардиолога (гиперт . криз?)
> 4) конс. невролога.


Спасибо за ответ!
Сегодня сделали ЭКГ, но результатов пока у меня нет.
Еще подскажите, пожалуйста, по протрузиям: сужают ли они просвет? Может ли они вызывать такие головокружения? Спасибо!


AIR написал(а):


> У меня на планшете снимки не увеличиваются. .. Приходится ли долго и часто сидеть,  в том числе за компьютером? Можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. .


Да, сидеть за ПК приходится постоянно. А как выполняются функциональные пробы? 
Спасибо за ответ!


----------



## AIR (2 Ноя 2015)

Обычный рентген,  только не 2 а 4 снимка.  Спереди, сбоку, сбоку при максимальном сгибании ,  сбоку при максимальном разгибании


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Ноя 2015)

УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи. 
Консультация ЛОР-врача (в идеале  - отоневролога).Результаты сообщите.
И прекращайте "колоть" мексидол!


----------



## Улыбка (3 Ноя 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.
> Консультация ЛОР-врача (в идеале  - отоневролога).Результаты сообщите.
> И прекращайте "колоть" мексидол!


Добрый день.
УЗИ сосудов головы и шеи делала - все в порядке: кровоток не нарушен, сосуды чистые, есть небольшая извитость в 1 сегменте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2015)

Явная заинтересованность вестибулярного аппарата.
Позвоночник тут вторичен.


----------



## Улыбка (5 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Явная заинтересованность вестибулярного аппарата.
> Позвоночник тут вторичен.


Спасибо за ответ, доктор!
Буду искать причину дальше.


----------

